# Messi nega l'autografo a un anziano. Video



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2015)

Il protagonista di questa triste scena è Leo Messi. Il Fenomeno Argentino nega inspiegabilmente l'autografo a un anziano.

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2015)

Inspiegabile davvero.

Invece riesco a spegarmi perchè questo topic l'hai aperto proprio tu.


----------



## Marilson (21 Maggio 2015)

siete sicuri che era per un autografo? magari voleva farsi firmare un assegno in bianco


----------



## vota DC (21 Maggio 2015)

Boh forse perché aveva già un autografo e pretendeva che esponesse un foglio nuovo?


----------



## Aragorn (21 Maggio 2015)

Chissà quante volte succede che un vip rifiuti di fare l'autografo, magari non accorgendosi di essere ripreso


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Chissà quante volte succede che un vip rifiuti di fare l'autografo, magari non accorgendosi di essere ripreso



Sì ma un secondo prima ne aveva firmato uno a quello dietro. Mi sa che il problema era nel foglio.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2015)

E chi è?


----------



## Snake (21 Maggio 2015)

se saltassero fuori i video per ogni autografi rifiutati da vip e sportivi vari salterebbero per aria i server di youtube.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2015)

Numero incredibile.



Snake ha scritto:


> se saltassero fuori i video per ogni autografi rifiutati da vip e sportivi vari salterebbero per aria i server di youtube.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2015)

oddio...non ci vedo niente di male! pensate se su 100 metri ti chiedono un autografo ogni 2 sec....dopo un po li mandi a quel paese..


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> siete sicuri che era per un autografo? magari voleva farsi firmare un assegno in bianco


A Batistuta è capitato


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2015)

Insopportabile.


----------



## Doctore (23 Maggio 2015)

ha avuto l autografo da neymar!!! e cmq ha rifiutato l autografo anche ad altri


----------

